# How do You Heat Press Plastisol on Nylon Flags



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello folks,

I just got an RFP to screen print a 2 color logo on heavy Nylon flags. What vendor, plastisol will adhere to 100% nylon. I am an ace user, but not sure if they offer the product for this job. These flags will be in salt air all day...so it has to hold up.

Thanks all!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Both Ace and F&M do transfers for nylon. Probably the other vendors too.


----------

